# Settling 8 week old puppy at night



## ash88 (Nov 8, 2013)

please help we have just added an 8 week old American bulldog x American staffy to our family this will be night number 2 and I cant settle him again he crys and whinged all night last night and I just don't know what to do my partner wont let him sleep on the floor (in a dog bed) in our bedroom ( I have done this with all my previous puppies with no drama) so im really stuck on what to do so any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It's super common for little puppies to cry for the first few nights (or longer). They are young and scared and have just moved to a new environment. There's not much to do but be patient, ignore him, and he will learn to settle. 

I kept my pup in a crate next to the bed so he was near us, but couldn't roam the bedroom at night.


----------



## PragueRatter (Aug 6, 2013)

The fear of abandonment is inherent and for some pups this is a much bigger deal than it is for others. Make sure his tummy is full, he knows where his toilet is and most importantly, he's really snug and warm. A big fury teddy wouldn't go amiss. My pup had and still does have his sheepskin. 

Are you crating him or is he free in a room?


----------



## Naliwali (Nov 7, 2013)

Something that has worked for me in the past is to wrap a worn t-shirt around a stuffed animal so that is has your scent on it. I've had so many dogs in my life time that I learned to get creative...lol~~~ I also agree with the above post..patience, it's very common for new pups to cry all night...


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Yea, they'll do that. Where are you having him sleep? We realized pretty quick after bringing him home that Hamilton would not be sleeping in his crate, thank you very much. After dinner that first day (leaving my friend at home with the puppy) we went to the pet store and got an expen, and put him and the open crate in the pen, and put in all his stuff. It was slightly better than the reaction we got from trying to put him in a crate, but he still cried for a long time. Then I got up at night and took him out, and that set off more crying. Lots of trial and error, what worked for us was: 1. Moved the whole setup downstairs to the living room where he spent his waking time. He did NOT like being upstairs with us, maybe it freaked him out because he was never up there during the day, I don't know. He was much quieter downstairs. 2. Got some chew treats for him and gave him one before bed every night. It distracted him from the fact that we were leaving him. 3. Stopped taking him out at night. We put down pee pads and cleaned up the mess in the morning. Since he wasn't crated, he wasn't sitting in his own waste all night, and since the only soft spots were the pads and his crate bed, he would pee on the pads. We took them away when he stopped going overnight around 12 wks old. 4. Patience. He got older, it got better... though now he sleeps in bed with us, but he's very pleasant to sleep with!! Things that didn't work: Taking him out every few hours, a clock, something warm, things that smelled like us, white noise, lights on, lights off, the radio.


----------



## ash88 (Nov 8, 2013)

thankyou all for the advice my partner finally listened to me and let him sleep in our room so I set puppies bed up on the floor near us and there was not a peep out of him unless he was letting me know he wanted to be let out for the toilet. im really lucky there he always lets us know when he wants to go toilet


----------

